# VST Baskets for Piccino



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if VST baskets are compatible with the standard portafilter?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A simple answer----yes----well thats what i have in mine.

Ian


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank's Ian I will get on and order one.


----------

